
Apache Beam graduated from incubation - ecesena
https://beam.apache.org/blog/2017/01/10/beam-graduates.html
======
ecesena
On ASF: [https://blogs.apache.org/foundation/entry/the-apache-
softwar...](https://blogs.apache.org/foundation/entry/the-apache-software-
foundation-announces)

